# Cavalcade of Wheels March 17th & 18th 2012



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Hi Guys, 

This is a 1:1 car show. But there will be slot car vendors there. 

Here's the link, http://www.cavalcadeofwheels.com/

MotorCityToyz will be there. So come on by Saturday then go to the Midwest Slot Car Show on Sunday.

Here's a link for show information, http://www.cavalcadeofwheels.com/showInformation.htm


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Just bumping this up. Hope to see some HobbyTalkers there.




Show Hours: 
Saturday- 10:00AM to 10:00 PM
Sunday- 10:00AM to 6:00 PM 

Ticket Prices:
$10.00 adults
$3.00 children 6-12
Ages 5 and under free 

Parking:
Century Center parking lot: $5.00
Parking Garage across the street: FREE


Features:
(2) Ridler Great 8 Finalists
Alton Love’s 1956 Chevrolet
Nick Pinto’s 1940 Ford

Tony Stewart’s personal dirt sprint car that he will race at Plymouth Speedway
this summer along with chances to win tickets to the race each day.
Kasey Kahne’s Natiowide Custom Cuts 38 car

National Guard: multi-million dollar live action “Special Forces” semi trailer display. 
First place it has been displayed.

Jazzy Jumpers: laser tag and amusement village for the kids.

HAMMERFEST: Take a sledgehammer to one of the vehicles for charity. 

Forest River: New Paradise Coast vintage RV prototype Fifth wheel will be on display.

Mahogany Outfitters: display from private collection of Dr. Roger S. Pacina

Over 10,000 sq ft of new vendor space.

Randy.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*show*

ok guys the midwest slotcar show is on same weekend.:wave:


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Honda come to the car show on Saturday and the swap meet on Sunday. Thats what I am going to do =)


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Ditto Tim and thank you.

I'd like to see some Hobby Talkers there Saturday. But I understand about the Midwest Show. Alot of stuff there to get. 

Jeff Clemence of MotorCityToyz will be at the Cavalcade of Wheels if anyone can make it this weekend. I'll have some cars for sale too.

Randy.


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Went by the Auto World store in Mishawaka looks like they are goin to be there also.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Just a bumb and a picture of the flyer. 

We will be on the lower level in a hall opposite the stairs coming from the upper level. At the entrance of the hall there is Karri Ann Beebe's 68 Chevelle. She was one of only two women to win a Pinks All Out event. She won in an AMC Pacer. Go in that hall and it will be the first doorway on the right. Can't miss us.

Any way here's a video of her car doing a wheelie. http://blip.tv/rumble-vid/beebe-motorsports-chevelle-highlights-5241772


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

thanks Randy, cool video:wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

WOW wheel stands galore!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*show*

the thing is auto world should be at the midwest slotcar show displaying and promoting there new stuff coming out this year alot of slotcar guys want to see what is coming out.


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Yea I know they should be


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

honda27 said:


> the thing is auto world should be at the midwest slotcar show displaying and promoting there new stuff coming out this year alot of slotcar guys want to see what is coming out.


In short, I ran my butt off. I was bouncing between the roadcourse and drag strip more than Honda does the walls at any race he goes to.

Bob and Tom dropped by and I really am grateful. Thanks. Got a picture of them, Jeff, and Tony K of Autoworld on the drag strip with a friend. Always nice when he shows up. He had a car in the show. Alex from Model Empire was there. He set up, ran his table Saturday with his son, and left his son there Saturday night after the show ended at 10:00 pm to be ready for the Midwest Show on Sunday. Then he made the trip back after the Midwest Show to pack up at the Cavalcade of Wheels. Talk about running your butt off.

* About Honda's comment, They could do that. But it would have to be more than one show, and that would cost Autoworld alot of money going to a number of shows. Autoworld did have a booth at the Cavalcade of Wheels.* I didn't get the chance to get to it. I was there Saturday from 9:30 am until 10:00 pm at my table and had one restroom break. 

Sunday didn't have the turn out but I set items out to sell and that and the two tracks kept me busy. Alot going on both days had fun but I was tired at the end of the day yesterday.

Hope you like the pictures. Sorry I didn't get more taken, Jeff says he took one of me at the tracks. Hopefully he'll post it. If not I will when I get it.

Thank you Jeff for the cars and dragstrip, I had fun. The wife said I can move closer to you, but she's not. I just need to figure out how I could make it work.

Randy.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

how did you get Beers to stand still for a pic? he usually moves away!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I don't know Al. 

I'm sure glad they popped in. They're a hoot. 

Randy.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Great job Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Thanks Tim,

It was great to see you. Like you told me about doing this, It's a lot of work, but it's fun. When you love your hobby though you don't care.

Randy.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Well said You know you can ask for help. Ment a guy from Elkhart at the swap meet wants to race. I gave him my number and told him we'd help him any way we could. I am trying to get ahold of Jason at auto world to find out where he is racing. :wave:


----------

